# Info to help catch a cheater



## destroyd (Feb 20, 2015)

I found this doing general net searches for advice on cheating techniques. It's a tech geek telling a bunch of cheaters how to manage security on their devices to help not being caught cheating. It describes what our waywards are probably doing if they are aware of our suspicions but you can't find jack shiite for evidence on their devices. 

Just do a net search for 'opsec advice techie' and it'll pop up. 

That site it comes from is enlightening into the minds of cheaters. To these folks, its a way of life.


----------



## destroyd (Feb 20, 2015)

One thing that site does in general is instruct the WS to avoid the BS from becoming suspicious to start with- and ways to avoid suspicion and introduce cheating into their lives- with the BS not suspecting a thing. There's advice on hotels, rules to follow, how to 'work' the hook-up sites etc... if you dig into the posts. Its good info to be aware of for us on the other end of this bull****. 

Since becoming a BS, I have told buddies of mine that no matter 'HOW MUCH' they trust their SO- a good device check-up and a var here and there isn't a bad idea. I am naturally a suspicious sort- but I had NO IDEA an affair was going on until it had gone on a long time and my WW got careless with her phone just that one time.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

TAM itself is a good tool to learn to cheat better.


----------



## destroyd (Feb 20, 2015)

I hate to say it, but you are right. Has my WW quit cheating, or just been reading here and other places and correctly determined the 'reach' of my available tech and now just stays beyond it? One thing I have learned is control of a wayward is not possible. Where there's a will there's a way. It's a sobering thought. Only thing a BS can control is their response to their particular situation.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

destroyd said:


> I hate to say it, but you are right. Has my WW quit cheating, or just been reading here and other places and correctly determined the 'reach' of my available tech and now just stays beyond it? One thing I have learned is control of a wayward is not possible. Where there's a will there's a way. It's a sobering thought. Only thing a BS can control is their response to their particular situation.




Did you D?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## destroyd (Feb 20, 2015)

No, did not D, we are R- going on 2+ years since DD. No further signs of cheating despite extensive tech. Guardedly optimistic, but WW & OM still work for same employer. Eyes and ears are wide open. 

I just posted the above as a resource to what kind of advice 'cheater sites' are reccomending to avoid detection.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

destroyd said:


> No, did not D, we are R- going on 2+ years since DD. No further signs of cheating despite extensive tech. Guardedly optimistic, *but WW & OM still work for same employer. Eyes and ears are wide open. *
> .




Riiiiiiiiight....


----------



## stillthinking (Jun 1, 2016)

> WW & OM still work for same employer.


Great way to keep the A going. Forget taking it underground. They can just take it to the janitors closet. Easy way to have quickies at lunch. How would you know?




> Eyes and ears are wide open.


Unless you spend all day watch her on a webcam at work...eyes and ears will not be of much help.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Ahhhh, the infamous Reddit Adultery board.

Where the sleaziest - and slipperiest - cheaters all meet to give each other advice on improving their 'craft.'

This guy is just one of *many* over the years who's shared his great cheating wisdom with his fellows sleazebags.

But this type of deceit is EXACTLY why I tell most BS's that having access to their cheating spouse's online cell phone bill and/or checking their cheater's phone periodically just doesn't mean anything anymore. So many BS's are lulled into a false sense of security thinking that the 'clean' online cell bill or the empty history in their cheater's browser means they're in reconciliation. Most times, not even CLOSE.


----------



## Grapes (Oct 21, 2016)

No Tech in the world, unless you get some CIA satellites, is going to tell you about face to face encounters while at work.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

D - did you expose to the OM wife?


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Not going to help with co-worker based office f--king but for tracking their movements a dog tracking collar such as Whistle is not a bad idea. My only question is why stay with someone you have tie to a tree to keep them for cheating on you. Maybe you need to ask yourself, "if he/she is that disloyal, how much do they really care about me". Spouses are like wrenches. If they keep slipping causing you to bust your knuckles, maybe you need to change wrenches.


----------



## destroyd (Feb 20, 2015)

Guys, I appreciate it- the OM in my case is single. I wasn't really looking for advice on my particular situation right now, my intent was to pose that question I did as more of a 'hypothetical' and to make folks here aware of that reddit advise that is out there as a resource to help us. I'm fully aware of what I'm doing and how it could turn out. If, or as most are inclined to believe, (myself included) 'when' my situation goes sideways this time, it will be scorched earth.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

@destroyd is she at least amazingly hot? Because I want to believe you're getting something out of this.

Reminds me of this amazing song






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Two years from D-Day and they still work with each other?

I'm sorry, but I'm going to side with the others here on that one. She should have changed jobs a long time ago. Sexy lunch breaks or empty conference room sex happens. The see each other in person and you wouldn't know it.


----------

